# Betta Commissions - Open



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, I enjoy drawing betta. I haven't been around for a while, due to issues with my last tablet, and being backed up on commissions - but now I have my cintiq 13hd, and have gotten caught up. So I am opening my doors once again. 

*Prices::*

Lineart - $20
Full Color w/ Simple Background - $35
Full Color w/ Detailed Background -$50

~ For every extra fish, add $15 ~

*Paypal::* [email protected]

*****These are for digital files only, if you wish a print we will have to discuss size and shipping. *****

*Slots::*

1 - Open!
2 - Open!
3 - Open!


*Some rules....*

- I do not start the art until payment is sent via paypal. 
- I have the right to refuse requests.
- I maintain the rights to sell prints of my art. 
- Photo references MUST be large and clear. The less detail I have to reference, the more generalized your picture, and the less personal it will be. 
- I WILL not go hunting through your albums, or your photo bucket. If you're serious about ordering, then post the preferred pose/photo here.

*Some things to remember...*

- Art takes time. It's not something an artist whips out of nowhere and is a piece of cake. 
- The prices are fair. When you purchase a work of art, you're not just buying a print or a file for a picture; you are purchasing hours of frustration, tears, passion and hard work and TIME on the artist's part to create that art piece. So please, some respect. 

*Samples...*


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd like to bump this up for you, Syriiven. Your work is amazing!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

<3


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

And Feng's commission is complete!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I love this, he looks AMAZING!!


----------

